# MSN Key Port Error Problem



## Tony87 (May 26, 2009)

Hi john, i'm having the same problem as above but it still not working after i tried the way u posted. Is it some kinda virus inside my pc?:sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

